# Question about neutering recovery time



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all,

So I wanted to get some opinions. Archer is 7 mos old & going to be neutered this coming Wednesday (Aug 27). The vet said they are usually back to their old selves the next day, but he'd have to wear a cone for 7-10 days potentially, and reduce activity for several days or up to 7 days after. I know neutering is way less hard on the pups than spaying as no abdominal muscle is cut, right?

Here's my dilemma: a friend is asking me to potentially "board-and-train" her 11 week old labradoodle puppy. He is a sweet puppy and I am pumped to do it as part of my potential dog-training business, and to help her have an amazing dog.

However he would be coming over on the Friday, 2 days after Archer's neuter, and staying for 3 days. While both of them are crate-trained, and I will likely be walking them separately, I am sure there will be a fair bit of play while the new puppy is here. I could try to reduce that but I am not sure just how easy that would realistically be, especially as my apartment is only 850 sq feet so it's not like I have major separated areas other than my bedroom.

Should I re-book Archer's neuter to a later time? My schedule is cleared to accommodate it at least for the day of and the two days after to keep an eye on him. Will I be putting Archer at risk of some problem if he is playing with a puppy a lot 2 days after his neuter? I guess the puppy could bite & damage his stitches or something? Or maybe just wear him out? 

What would you all do in this situation and what are your experiences with your dogs playing with other energetic dogs after a neuter??

Thank you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd give him two days after with no play and very limited moderated for a couple more after that.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well my little dude did well with his neuter surgery. He is pretty whiny about the cone so I may go out and get a onesie today. 

He was missing several teeth, and had retained 4 puppy teeth, two of which needed to be pulled, and two of which were rooted nicely and in a spot where there was no adult tooth coming in, so he is keeping those. He had a fair bit of plaque so I need to really work on brushing in earnest after he heals up from the surgery. I did have them scale and polish those teeth though so they should be ok for a bit while we work on the brushing more.

I haven't given him chicken necks yet. One suggestion the tech gave was potentially cutting chicken necks up into smallish pieces that they can crunch up in their mouth to help clean the teeth, in addition to the usual cleaning routine. I'd be worried about a choking hazard of course- has anyone tried this technique with chicken necks? Any tips or tricks or warnings?

In the meantime I am pulverizing his kibble with hot water in the blender and adding a bit of tripe, which he is loving.

Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Your little one looks sweet in his cone. Hope he's doing great.

Is the other puppy coming over?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I would re-book and give Archer sufficient time to recover. I'm glad he is doing well.

He's a big boy, how much does he weigh?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Archer, you look sad in your little cone. Don't worry buddy it won't be long till it is off.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Marbel said:


> I would re-book and give Archer sufficient time to recover. I'm glad he is doing well.
> 
> He's a big boy, how much does he weigh?


He weighs a little less than 11 lbs now, at 7 mos & 1 week old...

I got a onesie and put it on. He seems to be adjusting to that but I'm not sure I would trust it when I leave him alone.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh and good news, I won't be boarding the puppy, so I have plenty of time to dote on Archer. He is doing well. The onesie works pretty well though sometimes the cone makes more sense, and he is managing that, too. He is definitely seeming happier today overall, especially after the dose of pain medication.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Archer sure has the "poor me" look down cold in that shot of him in his cone. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well oddly enough we had 3 pee accidents in the house in a 24 hr stretch recently, after probably 3 months of no accidents at all. I think Archer is maybe not feeling the need to go early enough, possibly due to the surgery, or is messed up due to my mixing his kibble with water since he had to get some teeth pulled... but it was very unusual! So he is back in pee kindergarten, with close supervision, crate when we are out (I had been leaving him in his ex pen before) and major prizes when he pees in the right place. I think he is back on track now but that really took me by surprise! 

Otherwise, he is doing great.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had a pee accident on my living room rug right after her spay. I think it was due to the whole combination of surgery, pain meds, cone, onesie and being leashed in the house to keep her from running around like a nut! Thank God she got back to normal potty routine quickly after this setback. I'm sure Archer will too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Well oddly enough we had 3 pee accidents in the house in a 24 hr stretch recently, after probably 3 months of no accidents at all. I think Archer is maybe not feeling the need to go early enough, possibly due to the surgery, or is messed up due to my mixing his kibble with water since he had to get some teeth pulled... but it was very unusual! So he is back in pee kindergarten, with close supervision, crate when we are out (I had been leaving him in his ex pen before) and major prizes when he pees in the right place. I think he is back on track now but that really took me by surprise!
> 
> Otherwise, he is doing great.


They do seem to have "back slides" from time to time during the first year or so. You're handling it just right, and my guess is that he'll be back on track in no time!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I just saw this thread, so in addition to being late, my response will be of absolutely no use to you. 

As to the recovery time of being neutered:

It's been almost a year since we've had Gibbs neutered, and I still haven't fully recovered. I'm still having nightmares of my "boys" being caught in a meat grinder. When I wake up, Gibbs is sound asleep on my leg and growling in his dream.

Coincidence????


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Archer continues to heal well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I just saw this thread, so in addition to being late, my response will be of absolutely no use to you.
> 
> As to the recovery time of being neutered:
> 
> ...


ound:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

How long after spay/neuter can they get groomed/bathed?

I'm not looking forward to relapse in potty training.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was groomed 12 days after her spay. She had stitches that dissolved and I think she was good for activity and bathing after ten days.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly was groomed 12 days after her spay. She had stitches that dissolved and I think she was good for activity and bathing after ten days.


Thanks


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Archer's sutures ( non dissolvable kind) are looking a bit red and bumpy. No oozing or anything but definitely looking irritated. We have a vet appointment booked for the removal on Monday (& I might bring him in tomorrow instead if it looks worse), but has anyone else noticed some kind of skin irritation after neuter or spay? It has been 10 days since his surgery and he is quite active again and I've been giving him time without his cone as he doesn't seem to lick it a lot.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Ralphie's sutures got like that too when he was neutered, and the area around them then got infected. He tried to lick them because they were irritating him. The vet had to give him antibiotics because of that, and he had to wear the cone longer because of that. We also applied neomycin to tha area.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I would be concerned about a little infection too. Kodi's incision healed completely cleanly, and y the time the sutures came out, his skin looked completely normal, pale pink. 

It's an area that comes in contact with SO much that I suspect it isn't hard to pick up a little infection. I don't think it's anything too serious, but I would have it looked at… Though I know you have his appointment today anyway. As usual, your instincts are good… trust them!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Well the vets were happy with the incision. They said the redness should go down now that the sutures are out. There are a few spots of redness on his belly on either side of where the sutures were. I think they might be skin irritated by the pokey sutures?

Also, this morning when I woke up I saw that one of Archer's eyes had a ring of pus around it!!  He had had the cone on overnight, but when I went to the vet this morning there was just the tech with dr assist to take the sutures out so I had to make another appointment for later for his eye. As soon as I took the cone off he pawed his eyes and now I can't see much goo. I cleaned the eyes (I haven't been cleaning them as much lately due to pre-occupation with the brushfire of mats forming in his fur.)
So now I don't know if there will be anything for them to look at later. I will take him back anyway though. I don't know if it is just goo from having fur or dirt stuck near his eyes or if there is actual something going on there.

Anyway I can't wait till we get everything sorted and he can be groomed and go on with our lives! Picking out mats is annoying, and hard on the dog (and back), but strangely satisfying....


----------

